# tegu and fish ok?



## cabral (Aug 17, 2009)

today i fed my 60cm tegu some few peaces of salt water fish , White croaker to be presise.
1 hour ago i commented a friend of mine what i fed my tegu, he told me that feeding tegus with fish is really not recomendable , and that feading salt water fish could be really harmfull and nossive for the tegus health..... 
is that true? 
im verry worried that the crocker could harm my tegu


PLZ ANSWER!

thanks u all 
pd: he didnt ate mcuh.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 17, 2009)

I feed my tegu Tuna, Salmon, Albacore, Shrimp, Carp, Sole, Boiled clam, ive even fed those to my monitors and never had a problem.


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 17, 2009)

my tegu eats salmon, cod, mackeral, halibut, ect all the time... It should be fine.


----------



## cabral (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks alot guys i was really getting worried. 
these type of fish might become more regular on my tegus diet

THANKS AGAIN !


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 17, 2009)

I breed fish and often have an ample amount of "culls" that can be used as food for my Tegu...

I talked to Bobby last year and he suggested that I should not exceed 40% fish diet... and balance the remaining 60% with non seafood items...

My girl now eats fish for about 70% of her meals about one week a month... 

Jack Dempsey Cichlids to be percise...


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 18, 2009)

I kinda agree with Bobby, I use seafood 2 days out of the week, 2days at most unless I use tuna cause I always have extra but with extra I mix with Turkey
, but if it's working for you and your gu is nice and healthy.. Then great


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 18, 2009)

My tegu LOVES tilapia, I am gonna pick up some salmon next time I'm at the store and try it out.


----------



## cabral (Aug 18, 2009)

ok thanks everyone.......
i really calm down now


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 18, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> I feed my tegu Tuna, Salmon, Albacore, Shrimp, Crap, Sole, Boiled clam, ive even fed those to my monitors and never had a problem.



you feed your tegu crap? i dont think thats too good! lol :rofl 

and i also fed my tegu shrimp and she loved it, got to get some more.


----------



## cabral (Aug 18, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> AWD247 said:
> 
> 
> > I feed my tegu Tuna, Salmon, Albacore, Shrimp, Crap, Sole, Boiled clam, ive even fed those to my monitors and never had a problem.
> ...





HAHAHA :jes 

i think he ment CARP :app


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 18, 2009)

:rofl I cant bellive I didnt catch that..lol :rofl


----------

